# Gold Amex Delta SkyMiles Credit Card Eliminates Companion ticket



## mjm1 (Nov 21, 2012)

We just received a notice from Amex that the companion ticket on Delta will no longer be awarded to Gold Delta SkyMiles card members.  This applies for card renewal dates on or after Jan. 25, 2013. However, if you opened your gold card account between Jan 25, 2012 and Jan 24, 2013, you will receive on e companion certificate the first time you renew your card.

I called Amex to ask about this and confirm the other flight benefits that come with the card and was told they have found that these card holders haven't been using the companion ticket benefit, so they are discontinuing it so they can offer some more useful benefits in the future.  That sounded like a bunch of you know what.  I told him we would likely cancel our card after our flight in April.

The first bag for up to 9 people on the same itinerary is still free as is priority boarding, and earning Delta miles for purchases. Depending on how many people you travel with I guess this would still be worth the $95 annual fee, but it won't for us.

Happy travels.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've had this card for 10-15 years and I've never found any benefit to the companion ticket, and never used it. I no longer use this card for much, since I prefer other programs but I'd value other benefits instead of the companion ticket.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.  

Guess its time to go looking for another credit card.  I love the companion pass.  Sometimes Delta will be higher but if I add the companion pass I cant beat the combined airfare.  

What other airline cards offer companion passes?


----------



## Gracey (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I renewed in September and was wondering when I was going to get the companion cert


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess maybe I should look at companion airfare offers again but, every time I have, I've found they require and certain catagory of ticket that made the companion ticket more expensive than buying two of the least expensive fare catagory, so I've largely ignored those offers. Personally I find the first bag free benefit to be considerable more valuable from a monetary standpoint.


----------



## bryanphunter (Nov 22, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Guess its time to go looking for another credit card.  I love the companion pass.  Sometimes Delta will be higher but if I add the companion pass I cant beat the combined airfare.
> 
> What other airline cards offer companion passes?



I'd look at the Alaskan Airline Visa, especially if you fly west coast routes and Hawaii.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 22, 2012)

I've used the companion ticket twice, last year to buy my sister's ticket to NYC for our cruise and my youngest a ticket when we went to Beaver Creek this summer. 

I'll keep the card, as we fly out of a Delta hub and the free bag/priority boarding are a plus for us. The miles still work for us, booked for 4 25k tickets for a trip to Disneyland earlier this month. Flying on a 25k ticket tomorrow to Miami(direct flights and decent times, booked end of September) to sail NCL Epic on Saturday.

I guess I've just lucked out on the FF tickets.

I'm miffed that I am still waiting for the ability to upgrade with FF online, like we used to be able to do on NWA's site. I hate having to call in.


----------



## cindi (Nov 22, 2012)

Well damn!  

We use it every year to take our grandson and his mom to Disney.  I just booked our timeshare for Oct.  

That is a huge perk and reason DH has that card.  We will undoubtedly cancel it now.  I am a platinum card holder so the free bags will not be an issue.

We both just got the amazon Visa since we got $50 off our purchases each for signing up.  I am a huge amazon shopper so this may be a better option for him.  

I don't believe he got that notice yet but I will have to ask him.  

I am really disappointed in this.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 22, 2012)

bryanphunter said:


> I'd look at the Alaskan Airline Visa, especially if you fly west coast routes and Hawaii.



I do fly to the west coast (not as frequent as Florida) and we are flying to Hawaii on delta ff miles in April.   Do you get your first bag free?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 22, 2012)

Loops said:


> Thanks for posting this, I renewed in September and was wondering when I was going to get the companion cert



We got ours about two weeks after the renewal was posted to the account. We'll keep the card because it still pays for itself if there's just one round trip with two people traveling with luggage.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 22, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I guess maybe I should look at companion airfare offers again but, every time I have, I've found they require and certain catagory of ticket that made the companion ticket more expensive than buying two of the least expensive fare catagory, so I've largely ignored those offers. Personally I find the first bag free benefit to be considerable more valuable from a monetary standpoint.



This has been my experience as well. I'm actually a bit surprised to see so many others found ways to save using the companion fare, especially for a domestic flight.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, it sounds like an ''enhancement''.  Like their ''enhancements' a few years ago where they eliminated double miles on grocery store, home improvement stores, post office, etc.




mjm1 said:


> We just received a notice from Amex that the companion ticket on Delta will no longer be awarded to Gold Delta SkyMiles card members.  This applies for card renewal dates on or after Jan. 25, 2013. However, if you opened your gold card account between Jan 25, 2012 and Jan 24, 2013, you will receive on e companion certificate the first time you renew your card.
> 
> I called Amex to ask about this and confirm the other flight benefits that come with the card and was told they have found that these card holders haven't been using the companion ticket benefit, so they are discontinuing it so they can offer some more useful benefits in the future.  That sounded like a bunch of you know what.  I told him we would likely cancel our card after our flight in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardL (Nov 22, 2012)

Sometimes consumer loyatly come down to the business that does not take
promotions away without offering something in its place.

I am not thrilled with a companion fare, for the same reasons that everyone else as stated.  Often times an 2 online tickets cost about the same, and/or seats are more available.  Nevertheless, I feel quite often that I don't
like change, especially when something is taken away.  Why get excited over two frequesnt flier miles if I use my Delta Card.  I get 2 reward points on most of my cards, and my Costco card gives me 2% back on travel.  I may or may not give up my Delta Gold Card despite the free luggage, because of why be loyal to them if economically they take a benefit from me without replacing it.  I can simply call Costco travel or go on the net and select from a variety of carriers.  My wife and I both have Delta cards, so for sure we will give one up.


----------



## Poobah (Nov 23, 2012)

*Companion Pass*

I never received a notice per se about AMEX dropping the companion pass. I found it in the small print at the end of my last bill.

The Gold Card is becomming worth less and less. The Delta Skymiles are worth less and less. :annoyed: IMHO, the Visa Flexperks is a far superior card for travel awards.

Wife has not used her AMEX Gold in a year, and will drop it when the annual fee comes due. She prefers to use the Costo AMEX with cash back.

I really think that poor AMEX hitched its cart to the wrong airline horse. I remember that just after the NWA takeover, there was a news article that AMEX and Delta were continuing their relationship and that as part of the deal AMEX paid some millions up front to seal the deal. Why you would pay money to tie your product to what many consider to be worst FF program in the industry is beyond me.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have the Platinum card Delta card.  I called and was told this change only applies to the Gold card.  Living in a Delta hub and flying a lot the choices are somewhat limited.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 23, 2012)

I actually use the companion cert every year to take DH with me on a family trip, usually to a small airport, where the savings really are meaningful.  I can't remember if I have a gold or platinum card, though


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Do you search other offers or just buy using the companion ticket offer?*

I'm curious, for those that use the companion tickets, do you price compair to see what the lowest cost is without using the companion discount? Every single time I've compared fares with and without a companion ticket offer, it's been cheaper just to buy the lowest priced discount fare. The companion fares have always been based on the highest coded economy ticket, which quite often has been more than double the lowest coded fare for an economy ticket. 

Searching fares using companion tickets discounts vs the lowest priced economy tickets available became so routinely in favor of buying the lowest priced economy ticket that I just stopped paying attention to companion ticket offers.

So, do you search other prices/offers or do you just buy using the companion ticket discount?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 23, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm curious, for those that use the companion tickets, do you price compair to see what the lowest cost is without using the companion discount?



Last time we used it, it saved us quite a bit of money over the lowest fare, but had to do stop overs both ways when there were plenty of non-stops available. Last year we couldn't find any desirable routes or departure times with it and never used it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 23, 2012)

I have two Alaska Airlines credit cards, each of which generates a $99 companion fare ticket.  We generally use them both every year; the years when we don't we have family members who will happily take them.

The tickets are good for companion base fare of $99 for *any *coach fare for flights operated by Alaska Airlines (not good on codeshares operated by Alaska partners). There are no blackout dates, no blacked out itineraries, no restrictions other than coach fare only, all flights legs operated by Alaska, and both passengers having identical itineraries. Obviously, the larger the base fare, the greater the savings, which makes them a great option when you're traveling during peak demand periods (as we often are because DW is a teacher, so we're usually traveling during the peak travel perioids). 

We've used them open jaw on trips to Hawaii.


----------



## cindi (Nov 23, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm curious, for those that use the companion tickets, do you price compair to see what the lowest cost is without using the companion discount? Every single time I've compared fares with and without a companion ticket offer, it's been cheaper just to buy the lowest priced discount fare. The companion fares have always been based on the highest coded economy ticket, which quite often has been more than double the lowest coded fare for an economy ticket.
> 
> Searching fares using companion tickets discounts vs the lowest priced economy tickets available became so routinely in favor of buying the lowest priced economy ticket that I just stopped paying attention to companion ticket offers.
> 
> So, do you search other prices/offers or do you just buy using the companion ticket discount?



In our case it does save us a lot of money.  Round trip from Bis to Orlando usually runs about $500 or more per ticket.  Getting a companion ticket for $99 saves us about $350 on the ticket. (with taxes it comes to about $150).

We get really nailed with flight costs out of here.

And that $500 IS the least expensive ticket


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 24, 2012)

You are spot on as to the DL ff program, which on FlyerTalk is called either ''the Zimbabwe dollars of the sky'' or ''SkyPesos''




Poobah said:


> I never received a notice per se about AMEX dropping the companion pass. I found it in the small print at the end of my last bill.
> 
> The Gold Card is becomming worth less and less. The Delta Skymiles are worth less and less. :annoyed: IMHO, the Visa Flexperks is a far superior card for travel awards.
> 
> ...


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 24, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I have two Alaska Airlines credit cards, each of which generates a $99 companion fare ticket.  We generally use them both every year; the years when we don't we have family members who will happily take them.
> 
> The tickets are good for companion base fare of $99 for *any *coach fare for flights operated by Alaska Airlines (not good on codeshares operated by Alaska partners). There are no blackout dates, no blacked out itineraries, no restrictions other than coach fare only, all flights legs operated by Alaska, and both passengers having identical itineraries. Obviously, the larger the base fare, the greater the savings, which makes them a great option when you're traveling during peak demand periods (as we often are because DW is a teacher, so we're usually traveling during the peak travel perioids).
> 
> We've used them open jaw on trips to Hawaii.



Thanks  I think that might be the answer for me.  Especially if they do the $99 companion pass for Hawaii.  We used the Amex/Delta companion pass to get to Florida.  I live in a Delta hub so I liked them and the free first bag.  I will just use SWA to get to Florida.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 24, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> Thanks  I think that might be the answer for me.  Especially if they do the $99 companion pass for Hawaii.



The companion fare is good anywhere they fly.  We usually burn them going to Hawaii and Mexico.

BTW - both fliers also collect frequent flyer miles for the flight.  Both tickets count as paid tickets, not as frequent flyer tickets.

I generally prefer to use the companion fare tickets when we can fly on an all Alaska itinerary, and save the frequent flyer miles to use for trips for which we can't use the companion certificates.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 25, 2012)

A friend said he upgraded from the Gold to the Plat for less than $100 and got something like 10-20K extra miles.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 25, 2012)

MaryH said:


> A friend said he upgraded from the Gold to the Plat for less than $100 and got something like 10-20K extra miles.



Signing up for the Alaska Arilines VISA card generally  nets 25k miles signup bonus.


----------



## topdog (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

I just canceled mine.


----------



## cindi (Nov 25, 2012)

topdog said:


> I just canceled mine.



Did you tell them why? Did they even ask?


----------



## tashamen (Nov 26, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm curious, for those that use the companion tickets, do you price compair to see what the lowest cost is without using the companion discount?
> 
> So, do you search other prices/offers or do you just buy using the companion ticket discount?



Yes, I always search for the lowest fares before using the cert, and only use it when it's worth it.  This year it saved us quite a bit when flying from Hartford to Savannah, and I've also used it and saved flying Hartford to Kansas City, and Hartford to Ft Walton Beach.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used mine quite frequently.  One year, we save a few hundred buck flying to Phoenix.  For our march trip to Salt Lake City, we used one and saved $250.  ($500 for 2 vs. $750).

However, I recently upgraded to Platinum because we were paying the $99 each time and upgrading to platinum cost ~$50.  Figured I'd just go ahead and upgrade.


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 14, 2012)

I also have the Gold Amex Delta card and have the companion certificate.  I am so glad I read this thread.  My husband and I are planning a trip to Hawaii in May but I had assumed I wouldn't be able to use the certificate.  I thought it only applied to flights within the continental USA.  Was I wrong?


----------



## artringwald (Dec 15, 2012)

Delta will not let you use the companion ticket for Hawaii. I've found that the flights available for use with the companion ticket are restricted and often are limited to flights with stopovers when non-stops are available.

If you want to use a companion ticket to Hawaii, see if Alaska Airlines has flights that would work for you. When you sign up for their Visa card, you get their companion ticket within weeks, although you do have to pay their annual fee right away. Their companion tickets work anywhere they fly and seem to work with any flights with seats available. I bought a round trip 1st class ticket to Hawaii for next Feb. and got a ticket for DW for $99. Unfortunately, Alaska changed their policy and new companion tickets can't be used for 1st class. 

There's much more discussion about their Visa card on this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173924


----------



## tashamen (Dec 20, 2012)

Update on this - I got an email early this morning with my companion certificate for my Gold Amex account.  The cert is good through January 31, 2014.  So I guess I just made it under the deadline and am glad as I do plan to use it next year!  I'll consider canceling my account after I use it.

Here's the details on Hawaii - it's only good on "fares on published routings within the 48 contiguous United States. Residents of Hawaii and Alaska must originate from there to the 48 contiguous United States and have an address on their SkyMiles account in Alaska or Hawaii."


----------

